# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ψυγείο > [Bosch] Ταλαιπωρια με ψυγειο bosch kgn49A73/05.

## Παναγιωτης Βλαχος

Καλησπερα στα μελη.Εδω και περιπου ενα 3μηνο με ταλαιπωρει το εν λογω ψυγειο εχοντας ξοδεψει 210 ευρω ανευ αποτελεσματος..και αλλαζοντας 2 τεχνικους της πλακας μαλλον..Η ιστορια ξεκινησε οταν σταματησε η ψυξη της συντηρησης..τοτε ανοιξα και ειδα το στοιχειο μεσα στον παγο που βρισκεται στην οροφη της καταψυξης.Καταλαβα οτι δεν κανει πλεον αποψυξη..Ηρθε ο 1ος τεχνικος και μου αλλαξε ασφαλεια θερμικου και 2 μερες ακουγα τα κρακ κρακ της αποψυξης..μετα γιοκ.εφερα αλλον και μου το ξαναλλαξε με την πιθανοτητα ο πρωτος να μου εβαλε καποιον μη συμβατο και καλα...μετα απο 2 μερες καηκε και αυτος και ξανασταματησε η αποψυξη..Πηγα και αλλαξα πλακετα με καινουργια κΙ εβαλα μονος 3η ασφαλεια
 θερμικου και παλι τα ιδια την ξαναεκαψε....Ηδη εφτασα 200 ευρω και ακομα τιποτα...ολες οι αλλες λειτουργιες περαν αποψυξεως ειναι κομπλε μοτερ ανεμιστηρες και τα λοιπα...ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## tipos

Παναγιωτη για να καει την ασφαλεια αυτο σημαινει οτι κατα την αποψυξη ανεβαινει η θερμοκρασια evaporator πανω απο 77 βαθμους.Αυτο συμβαινει γιατι εχει προβλημα το αισθητηριο του evaporator και οχι η ασφαλεια η η πλακετα.Αλαξε το αισθητηριο και την ασφαλεια σε περιπτωση που εχει καει ξανα και θα εισαι ενταξη.Μηπως ειχες και παγο κατω απο τελευταιο συρταρη?

----------


## ploukas

επρεπε να καλεσεις εξιουδοτημενο τεχνικο, το ψυγειο κανει τεστ. παρολα αυτα ελπιζω να εχεις τηνπλακετα γιατι δεν φταιει αυτη. αλλαξε τον αισθητηρα στοιχειου και εισαι ενταξει. 00616301t_616301.jpg

----------


## ploukas

> Παναγιωτη για να καει την ασφαλεια αυτο σημαινει οτι κατα την αποψυξη ανεβαινει η θερμοκρασια evaporator πανω απο 77 βαθμους.Αυτο συμβαινει γιατι εχει προβλημα το αισθητηριο του evaporator και οχι η ασφαλεια η η πλακετα.Αλαξε το αισθητηριο και την ασφαλεια σε περιπτωση που εχει καει ξανα και θα εισαι ενταξη.Μηπως ειχες και παγο κατω απο τελευταιο συρταρη?



ακριβως  :Wink:

----------

Παναγιωτης Βλαχος (04-04-17)

----------


## Παναγιωτης Βλαχος

Ευχαριστω πολυ..Ο ενας τεχνικος παντως εκανες καποιες μετρησεις απο τις φυσες της πλακετας και μου ειπε οτι επερνε σωστες τιμες....Νομιζω ομως οτι δεν μενει κατι αλλο που δεν αλλαξα και ειναι ο αισθητηρας που λετε.Ξερουμε κοστος περιπου?

----------


## Panoss

https://www.onderdelenwinkel.nl/voel...16301-00616301
http://www.eaparts.gr/part.aspx?partid=48277

----------


## Παναγιωτης Βλαχος

Ευχαριστω πολυ για τις απαντησεις.Αλλαξα τον αισθητηρα εβαπορετας και τον αισθητηρα θερμικου.Αναμενω....Προς το παρων εχει κανει 3 αποψυξεις ανα 8ωρο που κανει...

----------


## xsterg

εγω δεν καταλαβα γιατι αλλαξες τεχνικο. επρεπε να ξανακαλεσεις τον αρχικο και να του πεις οτι η επισκευη δε απεδωσε. ηρθε πρωτος, ηρθε δευτερος, εβαλες χερι και εσυ. νομιζεις οτι τωρα θα το αναλαβει καποιος?

----------


## sorypS

Καλησπερα σας !!!
Εχω ακριβως το ιδιο προβλημα στο ιδιο ψυγειο με παγο αρκετο μονο στην καταψυξη κ δεν ανεβαζει στην συντηρηση ψυξη απο μπουκομα παγου 
Ηθελα να ρωτησω πως καταλαβαινουμε αν η ασφαλεια θερμικου ειναι καμμενη κ ποια η δουλεια του αισθητηρα εβαπορετας 
προσπαθω να την μετρησω αλλα δεν κλεινη κυκλομα (την βουτηξα σε ζεστο νερο )

----------


## tipos

Η θερμοασφαλεια ειναι δεμενη με 2 δεματικα πανω στη σωληνα στο πισω μερος του evaporator και αν την μετρησεις θα πρεπει να εχει 0 ohm,αν το πολυμετρο σου δωσει απειρο στη μετρηση τοτε ειναι καμενη.
Το αισθητηριο το εχει στο πανω μερος του evaporator σε μια πλαστικη βαση.Σε θερμοκρασια χωρου ειναι 5-6 kohm.
Σε περιπτωση που η θερμοασφαλεια ειναι καμενη τοτε την αλαζεις μαζι με το αισθητηριο και οχι μονη της.
Κακως εβαλες την θερμοασφαλεια μεσα σε ζεστο νερο,μπορει να την καψεις με αυτο τον τροπο.Το ιδιο υσχηει και για το αισθητηριο.

----------


## sorypS

Μέτρησα την θερμοασφαλεια με ψηφιακόπολύμετρο και δεν είχεκαμιάμεταβολήέδειχνε 0 όπως και πριν ακουμπήσω τους ακροδέκτες το ίδιο μου συνέβη και στο αισθητήριο σε θερμοκρασίαδωματίου
Καμια ιδέα τι να κάνω ???

----------


## tipos

Αν το πολυμετρο ειναι καλο και μετρας με το σωστο τροπο τοτε εχουν προβλημα και το αισθητηριο και η θερμοασφαλεια.Σε ποια κλιμακα εβαλες το πολυμετρο για να κανεις την μετρηση?
Το πολυμετρο αν εχει βομβητη-buzer μπορεις να κανεις μετρηση στη θερμοασφαλεια με αυτο.Αν ακουγεται ειναι καλη αν οχι ειναι καμενη.Το αισθητηριο το μετραμε στην κλιμακα των kohm,δεν ξερω τις κλιμακες απο το δικο σου πολυμετρο αλλα για παραδειγμα αν εχεις κλιμακα μεχρι 20kohm θα πρεπει να κανεις εκει την μετρηση.

----------


## sorypS

Ειναι ηλεκτρονικο πολυμετρο μετραει ως 40ΜΩ αυτοματα
Οποτε να παω αυριο στον Κουρλαμπα κ να μου τσεκαρει και αυτος με το δικο του ΩΜ μετρο την θερμικη ασφαλεια 
http://www.kourlaba.gr/eshop/product...164aoju6m833p7
Δεν βλεπω βεβαια το δικο μου μοντελο 
Και πρεπει να παρω κ αισθητηριο πακετο ?

----------


## tipos

> Και πρεπει να παρω κ αισθητηριο πακετο ?


Αν ειναι καμενη η θερμικη τοτε ΝΑΙ πρεπει να αλαξεις και το αισθητηριο

----------


## sorypS

Ευχαριστω πολυ για την βοήθεια 
Μεχρι τωρα πανε ολα καλα με αλλαγή και τον δυο θερμική κ αισθητήριο :Biggrin:

----------


## malwnakos

Μια από τα ίδια κ εδώ αλλά δε βγαίνει το καπάκι της εβαπορετας.

----------


## malwnakos

Τελικά βγήκε είχε ακόμα πάγο γι'αυτό δεν έβγαινε....

----------


## xsterg

ειχα ενα τετοιο ψυγειο για 7 χρονια περιπου. δεν ειχα καποιο προβλημα. μου ειχε κανει εντυπωση που ανα διαστηματα ειδικα το βραδυ ακουγονταν ενας στιγμιαιος οξυς ηχος σαν να σπαει κατι. δεν το εχω ξανασυναντησει σε ψυγειο. ειδικα το βραδυ με την απολυτη ησυχια μπορει και να σε τρομαζε αν δεν ηξερες. ξερει κανεις τι ηταν και γιατι το εκανε?

----------


## andyferraristi

Αν και δεν είμαι ειδικός, μάλλον είναι ο θόρυβος που κάνει ο πάγος του στοιχείου όταν σπάει ...

----------


## giagiwtis

Καλησπέρα έχω το ίδιο ψυγείο μπροστά έχει το πανελετην θερμοκρασία συντήρησης και καταψηξη και το αλαρμ το πρόβλημα μ είναι ότι το πάνελ αφής δεν πέφτει ο φωτησμος μετά από κάποια δευτερόλεπτα όπως έπεφτε παλιά. Υπάρχει κάποιος συνδυασμος. Το δεύτερο πρόβλημα μ είναι ότι πάει - 28 βαθμούς και το έχω στους - 22 και δεν κόβει πάρα μόνο όταν το πάω στους - 18 με - 16 κόβει έχω αλλάξει αισθητήρα στους 28 βαθμούς το καινούριο μ έδειχνε 3.7 και το παλιό 8.2  αλλά και με την αλλαγή πάλι δεν κόβει εκεί που το ρυθμίζω η ασφάλεια των 72βαθμών δουλεύει κανονικά την ελενξα

----------


## koukios

Καλημέρα ...έχω και εγώ το ίδιο  ψυγείο ,ένα πρωινό ξεχάστηκε η πόρτα του καταψύκτη λίγο ανοικτή για τουλάχιστον 8 ώρες παρατηρήθηκε έντονος πάγος στον εξατμιστή της κατάψυξης  και όχι καλή ψύξη στην συντήρηση.Μετά απο κόπο , αφαιρέθηκε το κάλυμμα του εξατμιστή και αντικαταστάθηκαν η θερμική ασφάλεια και ο αισθητήρας  που δείχνανε πρόβλημα. Στην επανεκκίνηση που του έκανα ξεκίνησε κανονικά (όπως πάντα) , μετα απο 3 ώρες έφυγε το alarm (μπροστά στο panel) και συνέχισε να δουλεύει συνέχεια ο συμπιεστής χωρίς σταματημό (δεν έκανε δλδ κάποια κράτηση που να φαίνεται ότι έπιασε τα επιθυμητά όρια ,
η θερμοκρασία συντήρησης ρυθμιζμένη σε 4-5C* και ο καταψύκτης  -20 / -22 C*).
Γύρω στο 8ωρο σταμάτησε ,δεν ακουγόταν κάτι (ούτε ανεμιστήρας  τπτ) αλλά ούτε και απόψυξη έκανε.Μετά απο λίγο ξαναξεκίνησε ,πάλι χωρίς σταματημό!! 
Ο ανεμιστήρας δουλεύει κανονικά (ψύχει στην αρχή η συντήρηση) .
Υπάρχει κάτι άλλο που μπορώ να κάνω, υπάρχει κάποιος συνδυασμός πλήκτρων για το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο που να κάνω έλεγχο της αντίστασης (για παράδειγμα ότι βγάζει έξοδο η κάρτα?)
Το on-off του συμπιεστή γίνεται απο το αισθητήριο που άλλαξα ή απο άλλο αισθητήριο?
Υπάρχει κάποιο service ή maintenance manual για το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο (που να αναφέρει τύπο κάρτας - circuit diagram κλπ κλπ) ?

----------

